# My first closed wrap



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well its not the most difficult closed wrap, but I like the way it turned out. This is on a rod that will be a gift for my Grandfather.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

one more


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Now it looks better just a little packing and rolling to do


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good Chuck. The packing and rolling makes the difference. Need a pick of Tylers acid wrap when y'all finish it up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

That's really sweet, I'd like to start doing some of this myself.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lookin good... if you'd decide you need another grand dad to build for I'll volunteer for the position...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> That's really sweet, I'd like to start doing some of this myself.


Your not that far from me, if you decide to I would help you out any way I could. If it wasnt for Gilly21 I probably would have never tried. I jsut bought me all kinds of new toys to play with at the rod building expo. The cool thing about rod building is there are usually so many people willing to help out its a great community.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> Looking good Chuck. The packing and rolling makes the difference. Need a pick of Tylers acid wrap when y'all finish it up.


Actually it is done, just cant get any good pics with the lighting in the house, gonna try outside tomorrow and post it. He is pretty proud of it.


----------

